# Last Dinner on Death Row



## Hooked (14/2/21)

It's the eve before your execution. What would you order?

For me:
Starter: 1/2 doz. fresh oysters
Main: A simple dish of pasta with melted butter and Garlic & Black Pepper spice
Dessert: Vanilla ice-cream with a decadent chocolate sauce
Drinks: During the meal Coke - the real one, not Coke Zero.
After dinner drink: Irish Coffee

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Slick (14/2/21)

Magnum Death by chocolate

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Raindance (16/2/21)

Bottomless coffee.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/21)

Wimpy Double Bacon Cheesburger and chips! Cheesgriller on the side!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (16/2/21)

Kilogram steak medium rare with mushroom sauce and baked potatoes with red wine.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/2/21)

Steak! With braai salt, course salt, fresh cut chili and bay leaves, just the bare basic way that I love it! But I'll braai it myself and eat it off the fire as it gets ready... with some scotch in the one hand and a vape in the other while I listen to some Metallica in the background and the TV is set to Top Gear...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Chickenstrip (16/2/21)

Mom's spaghetti.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## GerrieP (16/2/21)

Drinks - Klipdrift Premium and coke
Starter - Peri-Peri chicken livers ontop of grilled Halloumi cheese.
Main - 350g Ribeye steak medium rare
Topped with medium size prawns in chilli mayo sauce.
Sides - Spurs onion rings and pink sauce + Pumpkin fritters.
Desert - Double thick Lindt chocolate and seasalt milkshake.
Now the firing squad can take aim.....and... fire...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/2/21)

Well, if I'm going out on the electric chair, it will be about 1kg of popcorn kernels...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## THE REAPER (16/2/21)

Seafoodplatter extra large and a juicy rump steak
Lime milkshake
Choc steristumpie
Dessert will be 1kg kudu biltong and malva pudding and vanilla ice cream.
How do you like me now.
Had to fix the know to now my bad.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/2/21)

Hufflepuff juice

Reactions: Funny 6


----------

